# Pepsi Stryofoam label's



## iggyworf (Dec 3, 2019)

Here we go with another styrofoam label bottle. This is the first one of these I have come across. 48oz Diet Pepsi. My sister from up north Michigan got me 2 boxes full of 48oz styrofoam label Pepsi's. And this one was in with them. Now I did not have this one yet so am happy to get it. Also a couple of 32oz foam Squirt's, 1 Fanta Root Beer and 7up and a 32 oz Pepsi. Normally you don't come across the 48 oz foam labels too often and now I have 20 of them! Wow! It is from 1972. They all seem to be a 'barn type' find. All have dirt and some have minor tears in the foam, but overall in ok shape.


----------



## shotdwn (Dec 3, 2019)

Nice find. It's probably great having a sister like that. I'd keep her in the family if she keeps making finds like that for you.


----------



## iggyworf (Dec 3, 2019)

Thanx shotdwn! Yeah I guess she is a keeper. lol


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Dec 6, 2019)

Yes these styro label sodas are now very hard to find in nice condition, as they were used for such a short time and we didn't save any, thinking they were just "new" and worthless. When I do see one out in the woods they are usually so faded or trashed they are not saveable.


----------



## iggyworf (Dec 6, 2019)

Thanx! If anyone is interested in one let me know.


----------



## M.C.Glass (Dec 8, 2019)

iggyworf said:


> Thanx! If anyone is interested in one let me know.


I don’t have that one. LMK I’m local.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Dec 8, 2019)

I've seen bottles like that in the woods without the labels. Figured it was something like Pepsi. Great sister you have!


----------



## RoyalRuby (Dec 9, 2019)

When these were on the market, it seamed to be commonplace to peel the foam wrap label off for no real reason....lol....I guess that's what's making them much harder to find today....


----------



## iggyworf (Dec 9, 2019)

MCglass said:


> I don’t have that one. LMK I’m local.


Not sure yet how to private message you yet on the new site?


----------



## RoyalRuby (Dec 9, 2019)

iggyworf said:


> Not sure yet how to private message you yet on the new site?


Same as some other forums I'm on, just move the courser over the username and go to "start a conversation".


----------



## iggyworf (Dec 9, 2019)

Thanx RoyalRuby!


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Dec 26, 2019)

RoyalRuby said:


> When these were on the market, it seamed to be commonplace to peel the foam wrap label off for no real reason....lol....I guess that's what's making them much harder to find today....



Kinda like peeling the labels off beer bottles while drinking from them, like the Sheryl Crow song, lol.


----------

